# Digitech Mouse problem



## DaBoss01 (May 11, 2008)

I bought a combo Keyboard and Mouse Usb set recently and at first it worked fine. Its a DC-KM model optical mouse. After a while it started making intermittent problems. It would simply die and do nothing. Unplug and plug in and its back....for maybe a few secs or a few minutes. Then its dead again. It keeps on doing this. I've tried it on 3 different machines running XP Sp1 ,Xp Sp3 and Vista starter respectively. I've also googled driver updates for it but the problem persists.Anybody have any ideas as to what could cause this before I chuck it and buy a new one?


----------



## monkeymonkey (May 10, 2008)

I'd check with the manufacturer see if they have an updated driver available or if they can suggest a solution.

http://www.digitech.com/contact.php


----------

